# Help! What is this?!?



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I was just getting ready to do a WC on my tank and noticed this weird thing on the underside of one of the leaves on my java fern. When I looked closer I saw a bunch of them. I thought they were worms but they are fuzzy..... What the heck is it and how do I get rid of it? It is only on the undersides of the leaves (not all of the leaves) and it is not on any of the other plants


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello 207Lauras,

Not to worry, the Java Fern is sprouting roots and you may start seeing little
plantlets soon.

WFF


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Really? On the leaves? How does that happen??? 
I actually was just looking at it and thinking that the java moss had somehow attached itself to the leaves of the java fern and that moss was spreading.... Ok, well then, glad I didnt snip the leaf off!
Thanks!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is a terrible disease... it keeps spreading.. first the little black rooties start to form.. then the evil little leafies come along.... and it keeps spreading til you have them things all over your tank.... then what'll ya do???
get several little pieces of nice malaysian or mopani driftwood and keep attaching plants to them.... then when they are nicely covered with the java ferns; sell them on aquabid.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

LOL
:mrgreen:


----------

